# Rohms Thermo Lipid weight loss drops



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi guys just wondering if any one has used this and if so how did you find it .

it contains *Rohms Thermo Lipid weight loss drops 50ml Bottle 1mg/ml*

*
*Contains: 60mcg Clen,50mcg T3,HCL Yohimbine,HCL 7 Keto

what would be the best way to cycle this.


----------



## UK muscle man (Sep 21, 2009)

JPO said:


> Hi guys just wondering if any one has used this and if so how did you find it .
> 
> it contains *Rohms Thermo Lipid weight loss drops 50ml Bottle 1mg/ml*
> 
> ...


bump


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

Wait till people wake up! It's too early for answers on

this kind of thing, they will come, they always do! Were using the beat

forum in the country!!!!!


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Good solid product IME.

Using 2ml ED am before breakfast on an empty stomach.

Running it alongside 1.5 ml EOD of PC's trenace / mast prop and test prop blend


----------



## UK muscle man (Sep 21, 2009)

mick_the_brick said:


> Good solid product IME.
> 
> Using 2ml ED am before breakfast on an empty stomach.
> 
> Running it alongside 1.5 ml EOD of PC's trenace / mast prop and test prop blend


hows it taken? injection?

cant find much info on the stuff


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Nah don't inject it LOL.

I mix it with some grapefruit juice and neck it


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

what sort of results do you get from it mick? any sides?


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Very warm...


----------



## All4n (May 30, 2008)

I know you're a fan of clen anyway mick, but do you find the sides from liquid clen any different than when taking it in tablet form?


----------



## curlie (Sep 30, 2008)

Most of the peeps i know that used it have been women, ex bird lost 3 stone over 2months , she was doing 3 ml in orange juice every morning monday to friday weekend off, a little shakey for first hour after talking so IF you need make up in the morning do it before you take it pmsl also hot flushes, great product though imo


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

curlie said:


> Most of the peeps i know that used it have been women, ex bird lost 3 stone over 2months , she was doing 3 ml in orange juice every morning monday to friday weekend off, a little shakey for first hour after talking so IF you need make up in the morning do it before you take it pmsl also hot flushes, great product though imo


What does she look/feel like now? 180mcg clen and 150mcg t3 for 2 months is a poor idea and is going to have some sort of a negative consequence!


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

All4n said:


> I know you're a fan of clen anyway mick, but do you find the sides from liquid clen any different than when taking it in tablet form?


I find the effects much more pronouced :thumbup1:


----------



## curlie (Sep 30, 2008)

Con said:


> What does she look/feel like now? 180mcg clen and 150mcg t3 for 2 months is a poor idea and is going to have some sort of a negative consequence!


As much as it pains me to say being an ex lol she looks great mate . feels great too but i assume thats from losing all that weight and feeling happy about herself, and splitting up with me pmsl


----------



## All4n (May 30, 2008)

mick_the_brick said:


> I find the effects much more pronouced :thumbup1:


Effects all round? So more pronounced fat loss but also more pronounced sides such as shakes etc?

Shakes/anxiety make clen a no go for me personally but never tried one of these thermo mixes, was hoping for a somehow side reduced clen experience :whistling:


----------



## Virtus (Apr 30, 2007)

mick_the_brick said:


> Good solid product IME.
> 
> Using 2ml ED am before breakfast on an empty stomach.
> 
> Running it alongside 1.5 ml EOD of PC's trenace / mast prop and test prop blend


Mick, how do you cycle this? I think it was JW who said 5 days a week, then weekends off, are you doing the same cycle?


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

All4n said:


> Effects all round? So more pronounced fat loss but also more pronounced sides such as shakes etc?
> 
> Shakes/anxiety make clen a no go for me personally but never tried one of these thermo mixes, was hoping for a somehow side reduced clen experience :whistling:


Sorry mate - just saw your reply to this...

I personally find it all more pronounced LOL...

No issues with anxiety though TBH :beer:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

rankinc said:


> Mick, how do you cycle this? I think it was JW who said 5 days a week, then weekends off, are you doing the same cycle?


Yes mate I do the same


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

is this an off the shelf product or from supplier only??


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

being made by an ugl its supplier only.


----------

